# TV2 Picture Quality



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey all,

I've searched through other threads for an answer, but came up short. The PQ of the TV2 output from my 622 always seems to be grainy and noisy. I've tried several different channels, both off-air and cable, but no matter what, the picture is always grainy. RIght now, TV2 is being split to two different sets, and it's evident on both. I've tried to bypass the splitter to no avail. The quality improves, but minimally.

Any other suggestions? I don't fell like trying every channel on the spectrum to see which is better, ya know?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Have you tried hooking up a good high quality cable straight from the 622 into a TV? Not going through any in-home wiring? Just trying to rule out the cabling. Personally I have found the RF output quality no better or worse than any other Dish Network receiver's RF Out. i.e. 501, 721, 942, 921 (all receivers I've had in the last few years using their RF out to various TVs).


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Have you tried hooking up a good high quality cable straight from the 622 into a TV? Not going through any in-home wiring? Just trying to rule out the cabling. Personally I have found the RF output quality no better or worse than any other Dish Network receiver's RF Out. i.e. 501, 721, 942, 921 (all receivers I've had in the last few years using their RF out to various TVs).


Nope. Right now, it's some RG-6 going from the 622 through a wall to the splitter, and then from there through another wall into the TV. The same cable that was from the splitter to the TV is the same cable I had hooked up from a multiswitch to the receiver in my D* days. PQ was fine with that. Like mentioned, I bypassed the splitter and used a coupler, but it didn't improve much.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

i, too, noticed the bad quality of signal i was getting on tv2. i tried a few things... but then i found a solution. my tv2 was older.....and the installer set it at channel 65. i simply changed it to channel 25. now the quality is great ( for a reg tv!)


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

My TV's not too old. I've tried a range of channels, recently tried 23. It's on 73 right now. There's no difference.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Cocoatreat said:


> i, too, noticed the bad quality of signal i was getting on tv2. i tried a few things... but then i found a solution. my tv2 was older.....and the installer set it at channel 65. i simply changed it to channel 25. now the quality is great ( for a reg tv!)


Thanks for jarring my memory. I did the same thing. My picture quality wasn't very good in the 60's but moving it down into the 20's cleaned it right up.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, something else is causing it then, because ch. 23 isn't any better then 66, 73, and so on.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

How long is the cable run to tv2? You may have to use a distribution amp. to improve the quality if putting it on a lower channel has not helped.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> How long is the cable run to tv2? You may have to use a distribution amp. to improve the quality if putting it on a lower channel has not helped.


About 20 feet.


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

I would temporarily move TV2 next to the 622 and use a short coax without any splitters or connectors in order to separate cabling issues from modulation issues. Find a good modulation channel first, then work out the cabling.

Besides splitters, loose connector ends will also cause a grainy picture.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's my next step. I just don't understand how the same cabling looked great for my DirecTV receiver.

Anyway, could a splitter's bandwidth be the problem? It's an old Radio Shack one that is 5 - 900 MHz. I noticed newer splitters go to 2.3 GHz now.


----------

